# Bag Buddies



## mcontri (May 5, 2011)

Where on earth do I find the bag buddies? Do they sell them at places like Petsmart or Petco? And if I can't get any soon what is another way to package my fish safely for approx a 4 day hold in their bag.


----------



## woogie0004 (Jan 17, 2011)

bag buddies are only good for seven hours or so for 4 days in a bag you need ship right or a similar product. online is your best bet.


----------



## mcontri (May 5, 2011)

I have searched for Shipright but Jungle Labs is the only place I found it and their "where to buy" is not working. Any other suggestions.


----------



## woogie0004 (Jan 17, 2011)

try ship safe from kens fish supplies. i haven't used it yet but did just order some.


----------



## woogie0004 (Jan 17, 2011)

ship shape*


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I use bag buddies for priority shipping with great results. Where did you hear they were only good for seven hours? A fish in a bag of water without any additive can last seven hours...


----------



## woogie0004 (Jan 17, 2011)

from jungle that is why they make bag buddies and ship right. bag buddies are for shot tips like from the lfs or auction while ship right is for extended periods of time


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I've been involved in many auctions over the years. I'll bag my fish up at 5 am and I guarantee they will be in the bag for fifteen hours or more...


----------



## woogie0004 (Jan 17, 2011)

im not saying fish wont survive without it. what i am saying is bag buddies are for short periods of time like a trip from a lfs home and ship right is for extended periods of time like shipping. *** shipped fish and taken fish to auction with out using any conditioner and they all were fine.


----------



## mcontri (May 5, 2011)

Is there a quick alternative to either one of these if I need to ship it out as soon as possible. I dont have time to wait for it to be shipped to my house to use it.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You can cut up a couple of pieces of poly filter. I've seen people ship with those and a good fish store will have it.

I have never shipped using only poly filter though.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I asked Jungle labs one time about bag buddies and they told me they are only good for short term use of about a day. They had other products for longer periods. They mentioned a product called 'Hypno'. They also told me that they were discontinuing or had discontinued all of these products. That may be why you're having trouble finding them. I found bag buddies on amazon.com end of May. I found someone selling a product called 'Ship Right' online a while back also. It was designed for longer term use. Just a guess, but I think bag buddies were designed to be an 'add on' sale at local shops for people that purchased fish. Helped to get them home safely, or some such thing probably. I think hobbyists turned them into something to use for shipping fish. I couldn't get any more info from Jungle labs about the differences between these products, so who knows.

For a four day term in a bag, I'd go with the poly filters like The Fish Guy suggested and/or a detox product like AmmoLock. I had a fish stuck in transport for 3 days one time, then returned to me. Fortunately I had used AmmoLock. Ammonia was 3ppm in the bag water, but it was all bound, non-toxic form. Fish were fine.

And whatever you do, fast them for at least a few days prior to shipping. Probably one of the best things you can do.

And last thought, I buy from online breeders with some regularity, and can't remember any of them using these products. You know because they all seem to turn the water blue. Fish should be fine without these products for short term of a day or so, but I use them anyway. I have it, can't hurt. Mostly because I like the pretty blue water.


----------

